

TextDown: Markdown editor for Chrome - ingve
http://brettterpstra.com/textdown-markdown-editor-for-chrome/

======
joaocolombo
The source code is available on Github:
<https://github.com/joaocolombo/textdown> :D

~~~
kawera
Thank you, simple and to the point. One sugestion: allow the user to choose
where to save exported files; right now it appears to save only to the
"downloads" folder.

~~~
joaocolombo
You can setup it on Chrome just check to ask where chrome should save a file:

chrome://chrome/settings/search#Download

Glad you liked :D

------
ndunn2
Why does it require so many permissions?

"Access your data on all website Access your tabs and browsing history"

~~~
joaocolombo
\- data on all websites: to add an option to copy a link/image in markdown.

\- tabs and browsing history: to allow the user use textdown alone as a native
app(press ctrl + shift + y).

